

Dark Launches, Gradual Ramps and Isolation: Testing the Scalability of New Features on your Web Site - joshwa
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2008/06/19/DarkLaunchesGradualRampsAndIsolationTestingTheScalabilityOfNewFeaturesOnYourWebSite.aspx

======
gruseom
That's a great idea: before releasing a feature to users, start serving web
pages that access the feature programmatically and monitor how your system
responds.

One thing I love about web development is how much scope there is for
experiments like this, and how quickly the good ones get disseminated.

